# AMD FX8350 - Hohe Temperaturen



## Danieldialga (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe mir vorgestern eine GTX 980 angeschafft und nach etwas längerer Spielzeit in The Witcher 3 ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine CPU ziemlich heiß wird. 
Ich habe das ganze dann noch einmal mit Prime95 und SpeedFan getestet. Nach ca einer Stunde des Test war mein Prozessor auf 65 ° 
Es handelt sich hierbei um den AMD - FX 8350 un er  ist von 4 auf  4.3 GHz übertaktet jedoch wundern mich diese Temperaturen trotzdem. 
Mit einem Stock - Kühler würde mich das nicht allzu sehr überraschen, jedoch verwende ich einen Thermalright Macho Rev A und ich bin schon am verzweifeln. 
Wenn ich mir andere Forenbeiträge anschaue wird darin nur davon berichtet, dass 65 ° für eine Cpu viel zu viel wären. 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !

Ganze System:
Cpu : AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor @4,3Ghz
Ram : 16 Gb
System : Windows 8.1  ,64 Bit
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 980 @1440
Samsung SSD 256 Gb
1 TB Festplatte von Seagate
Netzteil: OCZ Fatal1ty Netzteil 750 W
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990 fx
Gehäuse: Raven Silverstone Rv01

Freue mich auf Antworten !


----------



## CSOger (23. Juli 2015)

Ein 8350@ 4.3 und 65 Grad (wenn die Werte stimmen) nach ner Stunde Prime bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen...klingt doch gut!?
Taktet er runter in Games,Benchmarks?
Wenn nicht...passt doch alles.
Die Prime Temperaturen erreichst du doch beim Zocken nicht.
"Quält" doch eure CPUs nicht mit diesem Programm bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen.
Wenn die OC Settings stabil laufen ist das doch Blödsinn.


----------



## Danieldialga (23. Juli 2015)

Nein er taktet eigentlich garnicht runter. 
Jedoch bekomm ich volle Panik wenn man sich die Resultate bei Google ansieht. 
Manche Leute kommen mit der Cpu nicht mal auf 55 °


----------



## CSOger (23. Juli 2015)

Gleicher Kühler,gleicher Test,Wärmeleitpaste,Gehäuse,Takt,Spannung,Temperatur bzw Jahreszeit berücksichtigt oder Auslesefehler?
Und...jede CPU ist anders !
Davon abgesehen erzählen manche Leute viel wenn der Tag lang ist.
Wie gesagt...wenn das Teil den Takt hält...mach dich nicht verückt.

Schau dir mal nen paar Test des 8350er an bzw. die Temps unter Last.

AMD FX-8350 â€žVisheraâ€œ im Test (Seite 10) - ComputerBase


----------



## Danieldialga (23. Juli 2015)

Naja gut ... Dann bin ich erstmals etwas beruhigt !
Wie kommts eigentlich, dass man hier um vier Uhr morgens so schnelle Antworten bekommt ? 
Find ich toll !


----------



## CSOger (23. Juli 2015)

Hier geht immer was.


----------



## KnSN (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo Danieldialga. 

Solange die thermische Verlustleistung die Schwelle zu 70 °C nicht erreicht oder sie sogar übertritt, solange ist dieser erzielte Wert noch knapp unterhalb jeglicher Nebenwirkung durch Throttling und der drohenden Gefahr zur Notabschaltung. 



CSOger schrieb:


> Ein 8350@ 4.3 und 65 Grad (wenn die Werte stimmen) nach ner Stunde Prime bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen...klingt doch gut!?



Geht so ... Der erreichte Wert liegt in dem zu befürchtenden Bereich, deshalb begrenze ich meinen AMD FX-8350 auf 4,0 GHz, also auf den Grundtakt mit Deaktivierung von AMD Turbo Core Technology (20,0 x 200 MHz, 1,2875 VID, 115 W). 

Heute Nacht bei Far Cry 3 @ Very High Settings sind in meiner stickig warmen Bude nach einer Stunde Spielzeit 53 °C erreicht worden. 
Das deutet schon daraufhin, dass es womöglich 60 °C hätten werden können, wenn ich den Prozessor bei 22,5 x 200 MHz, 1,3625 VID, 145 W betrieben hätte. 
Bei 23,5 x 200 MHz, 1,4250 VID, 165 W hätte mein Prozessor die 65 °C ganz gewiss erreicht. 



CSOger schrieb:


> Die Prime Temperaturen erreichst du doch beim Zocken nicht.



Sei Dir da nicht so sicher. 
Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare auf Extra-Setting knackt den Peak Load @ Non-Halt State von Prime95, wo dieses Tool die Instruktionen pro Taktzyklus ins Halting laufen lässt und sie mitsamt den gesamtem Integer aussteigen lässt. 
Prime95 ist darin perfekt, den Level Cache an den Grenzwert zu treiben und um den Core State auszuloten, wenngleich die viel zu wenigen Unterbrechungsanforderungen (bspw. Direct Memory Access and Interrupt Handling) den APIC nicht vor die Tatsache des Alltags stellen, aber den Power State fährt ein gegenwärtiger Blockbuster wie CoD: AW ans Maximum.


----------



## BiosShock (23. Juli 2015)

Erst mal die Temps sind OK bei dem Wetter. Kommen aber schon an die Grenze, was man dem Burschen zutrauen sollte. Zumal die Temperaturanzeige vom FX ist sowieso etwas komisch ist. Solange er nicht anfängt runter zu takten scheint alles OK. Manchmal hilft es schon der CPU etwas weniger Strom zu geben. bei mir sind es 0,025V und schon geht die Temperatur runter. Der Stabilität hat es bei mir keinen Abbruch getan. 

Siehe "*Wozu 220Watt beim FX?*"


----------



## azzih (23. Juli 2015)

Hast du beim OC die Spannungsregulation das Board automatisch machen lassen? Oft gibt das dann zu viel Vcore und die CPU wird dann deutlich wärmer als notwendig.


----------



## KnSN (23. Juli 2015)

Der TCore-Wert ist surreal, aber solange das Intelligent Thermal Control (ITC) bzw. Hardware Thermal Control (HTC) den TCase-Wert korrekt ermittelt, solange kann man sich daran orientieren, denn dann entspricht die Kerntemperatur (TCore) lediglich bloß noch +3 °C @ Idle und +5 bis 10 °C @ Load auf den Wert von TCase, je nachdem, wie gut die Kühlleistung tatsächlich ist. 

Die ermittelten Werte der Super I/O Controller von ITC Tech. Inc. und Fintek Industry Co., Ltd sind generell fehlerhaft, zumindest falsch. 
Perfekt und absolut zuverlässig werkeln die I/O-Chips von Nuvoton. 
Wobei ich mit dem Nuvoton NCT6776F die schmerzliche Erfahrung sammeln durfte, dass diese Sensoren ausfallen können oder den Wert falsch angeben, wenn man es mit den Lüftern zu bunt treibt, demzufolge den Fehler macht, an einen Transistor gleich zwei oder gar drei zu leistungsstarke Lüfter an einer zu hohen Versorgungsspannung betreibt, denn dann bringen die Transistoren die notwendige Stromstärke nicht auf (Übersteuerung) und geben den Wert falsch aus oder zumeist fallen sie auf den Wert 0. 

Auf dem ASRock 970 Extreme3 Rev. 1 konnte dieser Fehler nicht mehr behoben werden, sodass unabhängig davon, wie wenige Lüfter an einer niedrigen Voltage hingen, die Sensoren einfach von dem normalen Wert abweichten. 
Seit dem ASRock 990FX Extreme3 bin ich vorsichtig, sodass ich zwar noch bis zu zwei Lüfter an einem IDC-Header (Insulation Displacement Connector) betreibe, die leistungsstarken Aerocool Shark Fan an 7V limitiert werkeln und lediglich die Aerocool Lightning mit 12V angesteuert werden, von denen sich die drei an der Front in der Ausführung 120 mm ohne Low-Noise-Adapter die 12V teilen, was noch sicher ist und sogar Leistungsreserve vermuten lässt, weil sich nur sehr wenig Leistung untereinander klauen. 
Aber auch auf dem ASRock 990FX Extreme3 ist ein VRM-Sensor schon insgesamt zweimal ausgefallen und zwar stets derselbe. 
Ob das jetzt daran liegt, dass die IDC-Header CPU Fan 1 und CPU Fan 2 sich einen Transistor teilen, der offenbar fast die doppelte Leistung aufzubringen scheint um mit 4 Lüftern zurechtzukommen, woran je zwei Lüfter hängen, denn immerhin ist die getrennte Regelung beider Header nicht möglich und lediglich das ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility kann diese beiden Header als je einen eigenständigen erkennen, indessen die anderen Tools diese beiden Header additiv als einen interpretieren.


----------



## mayo (23. Juli 2015)

Diese Temps sind doch bei den jetzigen Wetterbedingungen völlig i. O. 
Zumal die 980 auch noch zusätzlich Wärme an den CPU Kühler bringt.  Um jetzt mal in blaue zu schätzen, würde ich sagen das die Temps vor der 980 so um 5-7 Grad niedriger waren.


----------



## Cinnayum (23. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Temperaturanzeige seit dem Phenom besser geworden ist bei AMD:
Da waren angezeigte 65°C ja schon fast das thermische Ende.

Normalerweise ist auch bei 90°C (real) kein Schaden an Siliziumchips zu befürchten.

Der Macho liegt allerdings halt noch gute 5°K über dem, was mit einem Luftkühler erreichbar ist. So wirklich lohnt es sich aber trotzdem nicht, 80€ für einen besseren LuKü auszugeben. Das wäre *hust* unter Beibehaltung des Macho, RAM, etc. besser in einen i5 investiert.

Du könntest schauen, wie hoch du ihn mit Default-VCore (minus) -0,05V übertakten kannst (oder ob er so überhaupt mit dem Norm-Takt läuft) und es dabei belassen. Das spart dann sicherlich einige °K.

Sorgen machen würde ich mir erst, wenn das Bild einfriert und der Rechner neu startet. Dann bist du ins thermische Limit gelaufen.


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Juli 2015)

Ich finde die Temps auch ok für Luftkühlung in dieser warmen Zeit.

An deiner Stelle würd ich, um bessere Temperaturen zu bekommen, damit anfangen zu Untervolten. Die CPU-NB würd ich aus Sicht der Performance versuchen auf 2,6GHz zu bekommen. (Bei mir mit 1,25V im BIOS)

Bei mir waren testweise 4,3GHz Basistakt mit 1,256V im BIOS eingestellt und dementsprechend 1,212 unter Prime-Last drin. 

Aber jede CPU ist ein Unikat, daher müssen diese Spannungen für dich noch nicht die Untergrenze sein, bzw. wirst du diese erst gar nicht erreichen.

EDIT:



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob die Temperaturanzeige seit dem Phenom besser geworden ist bei AMD:
> Da waren angezeigte 65°C ja schon fast das thermische Ende.



Die  Temperaturdioden sind darauf ausgelegt, die Nähe zur thermischen  Abschaltung genau zu vermessen. Daher findet man im AMD OverDrive auch  keine Temperaturangaben, sondern eine "thermische Reserve", ab wann es  gefährlich wird. Bei mir war jedenfalls erst bei -5K bis -10K ab der  thermischen Reserve mit einem Abschalten zu rechnen.


----------



## xSean (23. Juli 2015)

Ist dein Macho so installiert, dass er die Abwärme deiner 980 ansaugt?


----------



## KnSN (23. Juli 2015)

mayo schrieb:


> Diese Temps sind doch bei den jetzigen Wetterbedingungen völlig i. O.



Bitte vergiss nicht, welch hoher Belastung die Spannungswandler ausgesetzt sind und wie stark die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit die Bauteile in puncto Leistungsfähigkeit, Stabilität und Lebenserwartung negativ beeinträchtigen und das spüre ich beim Zocken sogar. 



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob die Temperaturanzeige seit dem Phenom besser geworden ist bei AMD:
> Da waren angezeigte 65°C ja schon fast das thermische Ende.



AMD gibt den Wert für Tjunction für fast jeden Prozessor mit 70 °C an, ab wo der Prozessor ins Throttling fährt. 
Die 65 °C entsprechen auch meiner anderthalb Jahre langen Beobachtung mit dem AMD Athlon II X2 260 mit Übertaktung auf 16 x 250 MHz @ 1,4 VID. 
Tj. Max ist sozusagen der Durchschnittswert aller Kerne zugleich. 
Ein einzelner Kern kann auch die 70 °C erreichen und diese sogar übersteigen, demzufolge kann die Toleranzschwelle als höher angesehen werden, solange in der Tendenz die 70 °C als Schwellenwert zu allen Kernen zugleich unterschritten werden und dies verdeutlichen Overclocking-Guides bei YouTube. 
Wenn allerdings alle 8 Threads dieselbe Taktfrequenz fahren wird dieser Wert schneller erzielt als mit wenigeren, demzufolge ist es nachvollziehbar, dass AMD nicht nur der Leistungsaufnahme wegen die Turbo Core Technologie standardmäßig auf 2 oder 4 Threads limitiert hat, um die thermische Verlustleistung in der Komparation zum Halt State in Zaum zu halten. 
Demnach drosselt der AMD-FX-Prozessor die Kerne pro Modul wie ich bei Overclocking-Resultaten des AMD FX-6300 meines Bruders feststellen konnte, anstatt alle Kerne in der Summe, sodass davon auszugehen ist, dass das Tjunction pro Modul eingreift. 
Bei den AMD Athlon II X2 260 entspricht die Summe der beiden Kerne einem Modul, sodass das Throttling in Kraft tritt, sobald die beiden Kerne in ihrer Gesamtheit die 70 °C erreicht haben. 
Dieser Nebeneffekt namens Throttling ist mir in den meisten Blockbuster-Games wie Battlefield 3 Multiplayer ein entscheidender Flaschenhals gewesen, was zusätzlich FPS gekostet hat, was sich in gravierendem Ruckeln und Stocken bemerkbar machte, ungleich ob mit GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce GTX 260 oder GeForce GTX 660. 
Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich nie Features wie Enhanced Halt State (C1E) und Spread Spectrum deaktiviert, denn die Sicherheit hat bei mir die oberste Priorität. 



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren testweise 4,3GHz Basistakt mit 1,256V im BIOS eingestellt und dementsprechend 1,212 unter Prime-Last drin.
> 
> Aber jede CPU ist ein Unikat, daher müssen diese Spannungen für dich noch nicht die Untergrenze sein, bzw. wirst du diese erst gar nicht erreichen.



Ihr beide habt dasselbe Mainboard, ergo 8 + 2 Phase Power Design, von daher ist es nicht so ausschlaggebend, welches Unikat der Prozessor ist, denn die Leistungsfähigkeit an einer niedrigen Versorgungsspannung bestimmt die anliegende Phasenstärke des Spannungsreglermoduls (Voltage Regulator Module); je höher die elektromagnetische Feldstärke (Ring Voltage) gesetzt ist, desto stärker ist das Magnetfeld um den Stromkreis und somit die Stromstärke an dem Prozessor.


----------

